# Card PCIe NC375T not recognized



## museal (Dec 2, 2011)

(Sorry for my english) Hello,
I'm new on FreeBSD OS and am trying to deploy servers.
I have a concern: HP NC375T NIC (HP NC375T PCI Express Quad Port Gigabit Server Adapter) is not recognized, the drivers from HP are available here.
If possible, can someone give me the steps to follow to integrate into my install HP drivers that are suitable? Thank you in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2011)

A quick search didn't find any way to use that card with FreeBSD.  You might have better success asking on the freebsd-net mailing list.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 3, 2011)

museal said:
			
		

> (Sorry for my english) Hello,
> I'm new on FreeBSD OS and am trying to deploy servers.
> I have a concern: HP NC375T NIC (HP NC375T PCI Express Quad Port Gigabit Server Adapter) is not recognized, the drivers from HP are available here.
> If possible, can someone give me the steps to follow to integrate into my install HP drivers that are suitable? Thank you in advance.


HP likes to hide the actual chipset used by "their" cards. For example, the NC7771 is a vanilla Broadcom BCM5703 reference design with a HP bumper sticker on it.

You could use the `# pciconf -lv` command to list the hardware in your system. It should show up somewhere in there, hopefully with a "subclass" of Ethernet. Post your output here (or on freebsd-net as Warren suggested).

A quick look around seems to show this is a QLogic / NetXen NX3031-based card. Unfortunately, I couldn't find a FreeBSD driver for it. I did find a brief mention by one of the NetXen employees on freebsd-arch in January, 2008. But the pciconf output should be definitive.


----------



## museal (Dec 5, 2011)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> A quick look around seems to show this is a QLogic / NetXen NX3031-based card.


Yes

Thanks.


----------



## Gordje (Apr 18, 2012)

*I*t helped? *H*ow?


----------

